# [erledigt] Verschenke 20 Euro Razer-Gutschein



## Kaisan (22. April 2014)

Habe soeben einen Gutschein von über 20 Euro vom Razer-Shop erhalten. Da ich selber nichts mit dem Teil anfangen kann, wollte ich ihn an dieser Stelle verschenken. Der Gutschein gilt ab einem Bestellwert von mindestens 59 Euro und gilt bis zum 30.05.2014. Wer also gerade plant, etwas im Razer-Shop zu kaufen, dem möchte ich an dieser Stelle eine kleine Freude bereiten. Dabei gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Wer zuerst Interesse zeigt, erhält eine PN mit dem Rabatt-Code.

*Der Code ist vergeben!*


----------



## UruKaY (24. April 2014)

hiiieeeer


----------



## Kaisan (24. April 2014)

Der Code ist mittlerweile leider vergeben.


----------

